# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Video Dr. Lindsey Female frontal at 6 months

## Dr. Lindsey

This nice lady from out of our area sent in some pics of good growth at 6 months.  We did the same case a few years ago on her niece.   She likely will spin by sometime this spring and we'll get a picture/video in person to add to this.  

At 6 months she looks fantastic and will only get better.  In the video I talk a bit about my reservations about female HT...in that its critical to discuss expectation management BEFORE the patient signs up.  Its pretty easy to make most men satisfied or really happy.  BUT females need to know the limitation of their donor region and that there is no way to make MOST females with female MPB look like the ladies on the cover of the supermarket tabloids.  Many of my competitors apparently fail to discuss that as we see an angry female patient from somewhere else about once every 3 weeks.  



The video is:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjUNiova-2I


Dr. Lindsey

----------

